# BerettaNeos .22



## Kevin (May 19, 2007)

I've searched for it here and only found 2 posts about the gun. I really like how the gun looks and it feels pretty good in my hand. Ive never had the chance to fire one yet. Any one here got one? What are the pro's and con's? Price/New/used? Any mods for the gun? Would you buy again?


Thanks Kevin


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Can't tell you much about the gun but if I was going to buy a 22 that would be the one I would buy. I had a friend how had a p22 I shot a few clips worth and didn't really like it. But I thought it was to small of a grip. The Neos looks much more comfy in the hand.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

It's a super fun plinker. It's also pretty accurate but, not a true target gun.
With the rail on top you can stick anything on it.
My wife loves it and when I'm at the range everybody wants to try it.
Yeah, it looks like a space gun.
Some people have reported it likes certain ammo and hates others. My NEO shoots everything including Thunder Thuds.
Field stripping is a breeze and you can buy longer barrels if you want.


AFS


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I am considering this 22 as well I like the grip over the S&W 22A's grip. But the Beretta is alot heavier and has more of and angle on the grip too.


----------



## alman63 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have had mine for over a year now, 6" inox. It eats any thing, its acurate and fun to shoot. 6 months ago I got a red dot for it and once tuned in it hits on dot every time. I got mine at Basspro they hade a sale on them $250.

Al


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I looked at them briefly - but I don't like he way the safety pokes you in the hand when U are holding it and the safety is on. Also, many people seem to have the rear sight screw falling out. Even the rental Neos at my local range has this problem - they are missing the screw.

I ende dup with a Buckmark - paid $248 and just added my own fiber optic for $25 or so. Great gun.


----------



## Rob (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey Kevin

I was camping and just got home and saw you post.You do not see alot of neo post. I had a Browning Buckmark it was a realy nice gun. But a BG broke in to my house when I had no Buckmark :smt022 Hope he shoots him self with it.
I got a used neo 3 years ago and Love it. I shoot the he!! out of it and it just keeps shooting. I have over 20,000 rounds thru it with no problems. It shoots any ammo you put in it.
My neo has had over 2,000 with out cleaning and it still shoots great, But my neo needs Oil or it will not feed right, So when I have the long days at the range I have to put a little oil on after 400 or 500 rounds.
Kevin I have shoot alot of Buckmarks and Ruger .22 both are realy good guns.But for myself I like the Neo.If I had the $$ I would like to have a Buck & Ruger & Neo but I only have the $$ for one so I got a Neo.

Rob


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I've got an 87T and it's pretty fun. I didn't go with the Ruger - or any similar models - because, frankly, I think they're ugly.

You might want to try the Beretta forum for more information.
http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/


----------

